# Any English speaking beekeepers in Portugal?



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not in Portugal, but greetings! & welcome to beesource anyway.
What are you looking for advice on?


----------



## arthurmaurice (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi tech.35058,

Thanks but the info I want is very local - which is the best bee for Portugal and where do I buy them ?

Regards, ArthurMaurice


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, Arthur!

Try sending a PM (Private Message) to member Eduardo Gomes, who is located in Portugal.
Here is his profile: http://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?105473-Eduardo-Gomes

He may not be aware of your thread yet.


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Arthur!


----------

